# Can you decipher this?



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Listen to the first part esspecially- I want to see what everyone thinks- it may just all be in my head...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well it sounds like he is saying something I just can't make it out....lol I played it back quite a few times I just can't hear it clear enough  Ollie does that to alot I will hear something and think what the heck...lol I guess it will all become clearer in time, I Hope...hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I know for sure when I say kisses he starts making kissy noises and sometimes to me it sounds like he's saying kisses...I don't know...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I know for sure when I say kisses he starts making kissy noises and sometimes to me it sounds like he's saying kisses...I don't know...


Yup I got the kisses part when you said it he did it back to you ...hehe what a smarty pants Ziggy is  you could be right he very well might be trying to say kisses, I just couldn't make it out did he just start doing it? I am sure in time he will get clearer with it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think he's a little _slow_ when it comes to the talking thing...he picks up things that I have no idea where he got. Sometimes he says things but they are so low I can't make out what it is...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think he is slow, some just learn more then others and some males never talk there better at whistling, some go along time and say nothing and then out of the blue they come out with something you didn't expect and some like Ollie get stuck on one thing and want to do it over and over again ....lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I know ...he's not really _slow_.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It was probably Hello


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

It sounds like he said "no" lol You asked for kisses, and he whistled, and blew kisses, then you asked, and it sounds like he said "no" then blew you kisses... :X

Sometimes it's hard. Boomer says "Hey Birdie" and "Goodmorning" and sometimes you can't tell the difference between the two....


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

from what i could hear ( wasnt much my b/f is sleeping and I can't turn it up) but i thought at the start i heard " i love you" but i'll replay it later when i can turn my speakers up


----------

